# Dr.'s Appt. At 11:00 am est on Tues. 9/11



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Unbelievably I had a pre-scheduled Dr.s appt scheduled for that time. As the events unfolded, I questioned whether I should leave my house. I wanted to be able to be available in case our schools closed to pick up my children. I wanted to be home so my husband could call me back. After I initially talked to him I couldn't get him on the phone. I had hung up with him right after Tower 2 had been hit. He was working 15 miles west of the Hudson River in another city, in the tallest bldg in that city. Understand the timing here: In the 1 hour & 25 minutes between me hanging up with my husband & leaving my house for the Dr's office, The Pentagon sustained their tragedy, Tower 2 had collapsed, the Pennsylvania plane crash was reported and finally, Tower 1 collapsed.I called my kids school to let them know where I would be & gave them my Drs phone#. They, at that time, had no plans to close. I left another message on my husband's voice mail of where I was going and that I loved him. (Unknown to me, at that moment, he was being evacuated from his bldg. due to a bomb threat.)And I got into the car. As soon as I got on the highway, I saw people in almost every on-coming car, crying; Men, women, truck drivers, bus drivers, almost everyone is wiping eyes & wiping faces with the back of hands. Immediately, like not having driven a 1/2 mile, my gut clamps down tight & the excruciating pain begins. I was tempted to surrender to it. Very tempted. But, no, I said to myself. I wanna be able to tell this Doc that hypno works. I wanna be able to tell him that I could back off this pain, today, now, with all that is going on. And so I began, saying my statements, "Calm" . The pain ebbs, & within seconds starts to come on again. Again I take a deep breath, slow & steady & fight it off again with the statements. I had to keep this up all the way to the Drs office, in the waiting room, and eventually in the examination room. I was in the exam room about a 1/2 hour. About 10 minutes into that wait, I backed it off for the last time. The pain stopped coming back up. I just sat there calm & began to pray. Once I was saying my prayers I had the confidence that I had backed it off for good.I proudly told him once he came in the room. I think he "got" the significance of that. I'm telling him how I have been using it & he is furiously writing notes in my file.I just wanted to tell you of my success. It, at times, seems so insignificant to relieve my small suffering, when there is an uncomprehensible amount of suffering taking place around me. But I fight that thought too. In fact it has taken me awhile to collect myself to even post this. But undeniably, it _is_ a significant success for me. And it is something hopeful. And that fact is really what made me even post this. I wanted to post it to perhaps give someone else some hope. It is something positive that happened during a week saturated with negative.So I'm sorry if posting this offends anyone. My intent was to just offer some hope to those of you out there suffering on many levels. BQ


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear BQ,This is not offending at all, it's inspiring







How amazing that you were able to keep calm in a situation like that! Your story demonstrates just how well the hypno has worked for you and that's great!







Take Good care of yourself and keep in touch.------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

WOW BQ....If in the midst of the very terror you are able to ward off an attack, well then, this is encouraging to us all. For if we IBSers are able to get thru our day without pain, etc. then we are better able to help those who need us, rather than being the needy ones....I have always felt that, so your message is an inspirational one on many levels... God bless ya, hon, and be well... (((HUGS))) to you....Also pray for me....appt. on monday with another doc...Thanks for sharing... ~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bq, thanks for sharing that. This is indeed sad times we faced and are facing. We as IBSers respond to internal and external forces through our guts and your post demontrates this and ways we can deal with it to make ourselves feel better and to cope.I hope your well BQ. I have been in shock the last four day and my emotions are confused, sad, angry, and more and we I believe need to carry on and do the things that need to be done or the terrorists are successful in what they set out to accomplish. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

Hi All,BQ, well done







Hang in there.No words can describe what has gone on over there. Our thoughts and prayers are with all affected, directly and indirectly.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Good for you BQ! I'm glad your doctor finally "got" what you had been trying to tell him.Thank you for a positive post, we need them.


----------

